
Scientists find giant, elusive clam known as ‘the unicorn of mollusks’ - happy-go-lucky
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/04/17/scientists-find-giant-elusive-clam-known-as-the-unicorn-of-mollusks/
======
woogiewonka
This is both fascinating and disturbing :)

